# EERM by yarborough and practice problems by Camara



## jtucker (Jul 15, 2007)

I have read through a number of the posts concerning the EERM by Camara. I think it is currently at the 7th edition. I have a fifth edition EERM by Yarbrough. Does anyone have any experience with this book. In particular is it worth my ordering the newest edition by Camara. In my opinion the edition that I have by Yarbrough is pretty terrible. It seems like there is a lot of information in it but never the info that I need. I would hate to order the newer edition and find out that it is pretty much the same book with minor changes. On the other hand, I would be glad to buy it if has undergone major improvements and will be a benefit on the test. I would apreciate any comments on the older versus new edition.

Also, I have the practice problems book by Camara and have been working through a number of them. My question is how close to the real test are some of these problems. A lot of the problems seem to be simple problems (if you have the right references) but deal with topics that aren't really "mainstream". For instance, one of the problems asks you to find the average flux through an inductor. Another asks me to find the peak flux in the secondary of a transformer. THe only way I will get a problem like these right is if I can find the applicable formulas in a reference book. I have been planning to study the basics starting, with circuit analysis, moving on to electronics, controls, power systems, etc... My fear is that I will get on the test and get tripped up on questions that aren't really associated with common electrical engineering topics and I will waste time digging through references in vain. How much of the test is made up of "obscure" type problems that most of us will only solve if we can find the proper equation in some reference book. Should I be real worried about this.

Thanks, JT


----------



## benbo (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't specifically talk about the Yarborough book. Look at the indexes of the two books - the material is probably similar. But, I assume you have the NCEES sample questions and answers (the NCEES practice test). This is the closest thing to the real exam and a must have.

I think every exam has a few obscure questions. In power you are likely to get the electromagnetics type questions, and possibly some simple ones in the AM. That is why you need the references. I studied the basics like you, and that accounted for the bulk of my points, but I picked up a few by looking up formulas in books.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 15, 2007)

There probably will be a few obscure type problems, no you shouldn't worry because there is no way for ANYBODY to study for them. Just be familiar with your references and have a ref or two that cover the whole spectrum, including emag, a least breifly.

I'm sure the content of the Yarborough isn't too different from Camara, though I've never seen Yarborough. The difference probably is in layout, and since Camara is set up for Depth and Breadth, it is probably easier to use for this format. Actual formulas and topics probably haven't changed much. Check eBay for cheap EERMs by Camara.

The BEST sample of types of problems you'll see are NCEES book and CD. Its worth the money, its the most accurate you can get. If the questions seem easy, they really are if you know the stuff. Nothing really tricky, although its easy to screw yourself up and mislead yourself. The AM is doable with good knowledge of basics and PM Depth is naturally tougher and requires more thought,.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

Yarborough has a section on lighting. It helped me on April 06. So get familar with it, not too in deep, but it will not hurt you. That was the only time I opened that book during the test and was because I did not find anything in Camara about lighting.

The best of luck


----------



## jtucker (Jul 16, 2007)

Luis said:


> Yarborough has a section on lighting. It helped me on April 06. So get familar with it, not too in deep, but it will not hurt you. That was the only time I opened that book during the test and was because I did not find anything in Camara about lighting.
> The best of luck



Luis, if I already have the Yarbrough, Do you recommend ordering the CAmara as well?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

jtucker said:


> Luis, if I already have the Yarbrough, Do you recommend ordering the CAmara as well?


Yes my friend. Camara is not the out of this world but is the best guide EEs have to prepare for the test.

I would also recommend Kaplan's *sample test*. Check the Electrical forum and you will find comments about it. PM/post anything you need to know about it. We will gladly help.


----------

